

The Role of Manager - How would you define it? - carusen
http://blog.brodzinski.com/2010/07/manager-role.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
In my experience the best managers function as a _support_ position tasked
with identifying and removing the barriers that stand in the way of the work
getting done.

The worst managers want to exercise control over what gets done.

------
ryansloan
I always say Management is taking out the trash.

